# Crafters - Need advice if you use fitted table covers.



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

We've been doing craft shows for the past 8 years. Up until now, we always used regular tablecloths to cover our tables. 

Late this season or early next season, we are going to start doing corporate shows through CountryCarts.com. At each show, the hosting company will provide 3 - 6 foot tables for our use. We want to start using fitted table covers that will go to the floor. Since some businesses will undoubtedly have round cornered tables and others will have square cornered tables, we are unsure what "style" to purchase.

Does it make a big difference? Will a round cornered cover "fit" or look funny on a square cornered table? Will a square cornered cover "fit" or look funny on a round cornered table? Which style corner table cover are we best off buying since we don't know....or do we need to buy both styles?

Thanks. for any help you can offer.

Jim


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't use that type of table cover (yet) so this is just me thinking out loud: 

I would probably pick the square-cornered style (because on a round table, I would think the square point could just drape over or be mashed down and be ignored) and use a smaller cover over it (hangs down about a foot from the top) so it'll be OK either way. The reason I would do this, isn't so much because I've ever thought about the style of the table corners, as that I'd like to be able to switch things up seasonally without having to own a bunch of custom-made tablecloths.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

That's not a bad idea. Thanks Ceilismom.

Jim


----------

